# Parker



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh my gosh! I don't have any advice. I just wanted to say thank you so much for being willing to help him out. He sounds like such a sweet, sweet boy. I hope everything turns out for the best. Keep us updated.


----------



## BCsMom (Apr 20, 2008)

Hope this works, this is a picture that was in the ad.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you for helping him. What a handsome guy.
My understanding is that smaller, more frequent meals (at least at first) for starving animals. Gradually amount of food and space them out a bit more. You want to avoid overstimulating the intestines, causing the food to rush through and not be absorbed. 
You want calorie-dense foods, so a little food equals lots of calories. But you also want the weight gain to be healthy weight. Someone else can probably give you names of some foods that fill the need.
Were the blood chemistry panels okay? Meaning the liver and kidneys are working okay.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Good luck with Parker. Where are you located? How's he doing today? You can do amazing things, just ask the forum about anything you are unsure of and stay in touch with your Vet.

You are doing a great thing! :wavey:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BCsMom*

BCsMom

Where do you live?
Try googling the disease Parker has and I am sure you will find info on it, or your vet will definitely have pointers.
http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&A=1755&S=1
You are an amazing person to care for Parker.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Bless you for caring for him. He looks so sweet.

Edit: Maybe this link will help you talk to his vet. It's a good read about treatment:

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_masticatory_myositis.html


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You can do this! You've already saved his life. Just follow the vets instructions, ask lots of questions if you need to. 

Several small meals a day is the way go, you want him to digest all the food not just have it pass through his system. There is a recipe for Satin Balls, which is a high calorie mix of food that puts weight on dogs quickly. Maybe you could add it in to the slurry, but just a little at a time. 


*Satin Balls - The Original Recipe*​The following recipe was sent to *Wellpet* by Diana Carreon, R.N.,C. It quickly became one of the most requested posts on Wellpet.​*Ingredients*​

10 pounds hamburger meat [the cheapest kind]
1 lg. box of Total cereal
1 lg. box oatmeal
1 jar of wheat germ
1 1/4 cup veg oil
1 1/4 cup of unsulfured molasses
10 raw eggs AND shells
10 envelopes of unflavored gelatin
pinch of salt
Mix all ingredients together, much like you would a meatloaf.
Divide into 10 quart freezer bags and freeze.
Thaw as needed and feed raw!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a sweet face he has. Thank you for saving him!


----------



## BCsMom (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you guys so much for your advice and concern for Parker. He made it through the night, and pottied outside with no problem. Not a bark all night, the lady who found him said she thought he could not bark until she heard him barking at deer, so I guess he is just not a huge barker. He's exhausted and wasted, can't imagine how he managed to crawl up the hill where he was found, if he stands too long he lies down.

He was super thirsty , I guess the steroids do that, and we mixed his meal in the blender to an almost runny milkshake consistancy. He laps it up. Put about a tablespoon of nutro-cal on his gums, he likes it.

I'll take a picture of him from the top down so you can see just how skinny he is. I brushed him out, he has some tummy and butt feathers too. Just so brittle.

He really reacts very positively when he sees my youngest son. He wags his tail for everyone, but it really thumps when he sees him, so I guess maybe his owner was around the same age?

My vet says that he is just a smaller Golden, she has seen them as small as this, stature wise, I guess I am so used to BC being as tall as me when he stands on his back legs. Being starved just didn't help Parker either, I think there is more bones and fur than meat on him. His size fooled me, I thought he was about a year old, but no, he is about 5. He has an extremely calm nature, BC is sort of goofy, and Parker is not fazed by him at all. Just wags his tail, lets him have a sniff.

Overall he is battling several things at the same time: Abandonment, starvation that causes digestion problems, tick diseases, and the EM. My vet thinks that the facial swelling especially around one eye is caused by the EM, his eyes are runny, but better this morning, no eye infection per se. Putting a warm compress on the bump under one eye to sooth the swelling a little.She didn't mention a problem with his kidneys or liver, just that they showed the tick diseases. I had asked that he be given a complete physical including the labs. One thing is bad enough but boy, this poor feller has it all to get through. He is not on heartworm preventative yet, she is afraid in his condition he will vomit it up and choke. He just can't open his mouth very wide at all. Getting the EM under control seems key to so much, he can get his vacs, his neuter, antibiotic for the tick diseases, his preventative and some food down him to fatten up. I'm going to try the Satin Balls in a sludge later. I may just poach some chicken and add that to the blender too. Like baby food soft.

Do you think he would be a good adoption candidate once he gets better? I was told that he will never regain the muscle mass in his face, he will always have that sunken appearance on his skull, so he is not going to be show quality, if you know what I mean. Will people be able to get over the dents in his head?

Before I forget, we live in San Antonio. Since he is on the small size, maybe you can figure out why he is called Parker!

And we are the lucky ones, not doing anything someone else would not do. To be able to give back to a Golden that needs help, what a privilege. Parker is such a blessing, I just hope he finds a forever home that makes up for the really lousy way he has been treated.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BCs Mom*

BCS Mom

Thank God you and Parker found one another. I think he is JUST BEAUTIFUL!
I personally would care less if I adopted a show quality dog, or just a dog to love. In fact, we have never had a show quality dog, we choose not to.
We are just in it to LOVE THEM and obviously you are, too.
God Bless you for taking such wonderful care of a boy that has so many health problems because he was so neglected.
Look forward to more pictures.
There are many people on this forum that can give you pointers!
PLEASE give PARKER, a HUGE KISS AND HUG from me!!


Here are all of the Golden Ret. Rescues in TX, but I wouldnt be surprised if they are full and if you can foster them, that might help in them helping:

*http://www.grca-nrc.org/localrescues.html*

•*Texas*
•Dallas/Ft Worth Metro GR Rescue, Inc. (DFWGRR)
•Golden Beginnings of Texas, Inc.
•Golden Retriever Rescue Alliance
•Golden Retriever Rescue of El Paso
•Golden Retriever Rescue of Houston
•Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas
•Gold Ribbon Rescue


----------



## BCsMom (Apr 20, 2008)

[/ATTACH]

The other GR in the nose picture is my baby, BC. He's not sure what to think about Parker.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I think Parker is just beautiful!
He does look thin-especially in the first shot.
It looks like BC loves him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Parker is beautiful and he will blossom into a goregous Golden boy as he begins to heal and his wonderful personality will shine through.

The ones that need you the most leave a very special lasting paw print on your heart. You will share a very special bond and he will be forever grateful to you. 


You will have a very hard time letting this boy go........


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you taking Parker in and caring for him. What a terrible thing he has been through, but dogs are so resilient. I hope he makes a full recovery. Another rescue group not mentioned in the post above is Golden Beginnings, which serves a good part of SE Texas. Please let us know how Parker is doing.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Parker is lucky to have you. I think once his health conditions are under management he will be just as adoptable as any dog. You would be pleasantly surprised how many people adopt special needs dogs. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

bumping Parker up.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Wow....just getting around to reading this thread....parker is beautiful, thanks to u, he has another chance @ life.....you are doing such a wonderful job, my heart goes out to you, Parker and your family....its such a shame what people  will do.......Please give him plenty of hugs from us all....and keep up the good work, there was a reason that you have crossed paths.....Parker is glad.....keep us posted as to his progress.....love his facial expression...:


----------



## BCsMom (Apr 20, 2008)

Parker had a good day. He's gone and marked every bush in the yard.
I took all of your advice and kept him to small frequent meals. The blender has been busy.He sort of tires out at half a cup anyway. He has not vomited once. Either the convenia or the steroid is working to take off some of the swelling around his eye, we can see a difference tonight. Not as lumpy. He can open his mouth just a little bit more, yippee! I am a little worried as I had assumed they did a complete blood work-up when I asked for a physical but when I unearthed the paperwork it says Blood parasite screen, but my vet is great so I'll talk to her to see about it. 

He knew which room was my youngest son's and he has been hanging out in there lying in a sunbeam. Tonight he was laying next to the sofa with my daughter stroking his fur, he dozed off while he was watching TV. We thought gosh how long has it been since he was a member of a family, just getting to lay on the carpet and doze off and dream Golden dreams. Food in his tummy, soft place to sleep, a hand running through his fur and stroking his ears, he just doesn't ask for much. 

I was contacted by a rescue and they are waiting for the vet to fax his med records. I am keeping my fingers crossed, he really deserves a second chance and we know we can give him a good start until then. I know that since he is a stray they have to determine if he is a Golden, and I just don't see anything in him but Golden, so prayers that they agree he is all Golden, too. 

I'll say it again. We are the lucky ones, Parker is a phenomenal dog, we aren't special, just doing what any of you would do and are doing. Whoever gets to be his mom or dad is going to get so much love back.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Everything you wrote about Parker is so hopeful.
He Must Love Being with you and your family!
Let us know what Golden Rescue says, but he looks ALL GOLDEN RET. to me!!
Thank You for loving and caring for him.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Both of your boys are beautiful.

Many of us adopt and/or rescue and could not care less if he does not look show quality, but IMO Parker looks wonderful and sounds even better.

I've rescued 4 in the last 8 years. All seniors or older adults with nowhere else to go. Two came from a kill shelter that called when no one adopted them, one from an owner losing her house and one quite old sweetheart was dumped at a golf course/resort. I found him when I went fishing. He for sure "caught" me. Copper even had a chain embedded in his neck. They bond with their new family quickly and love, love, love the good care they are getting. It is so true that all they ask for is a chance to show you their love.

I hope Parker continues to thrive now that he has good care. It sounds like he is doing better already and you have gotten good advice on his care. 

thank you for saving his life and starting him on his way to a new good life.:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Bumping up for Parker's story.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Well, you are sooooo special!! You are a blessing. Everyone couldn't do what you are doing. I am crying as I read this. Praying for Parker to heal and find a loving, forever family. I have met the Golden Rescue in Houston and they are awesome. I return to TX next month. I'm a little way away from you in LaGrange. Please keep us posted on Parker.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

What a wonderful person you are, taking in Parker. You have done him such a blessing- thank you! You can do this! If you're having trouble keeping him in food or doing the puree- there is a product called the Honest Kitchen which is dehydrated and nutritionally balanced. You just add water. It might be helpful to have on hand if someone else has to come and feed Parker.

Keep up the excellent work, please keep us updated.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bless you for saving Parker. I would give him any food slowly and in many tiny meals. With my foster Joey that was so skinny, the vet told me to feed him the meals every couple hours with tiny meals. 
Keep contacting the rescue in your area because since they are volunteers they might have not have gotten the message. Maybe they will help you with any vet bills and put him on their website and find a furever home for him when the time comes.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He is a beautiful boy, I'm so glad you are already seeing improvement. 

Sadly, there is a huge majority of people who could not care less about dogs like Parker and would have had no trouble leaving him to die. You truly are a special person with compassion in your heart. He is a very lucky pup to have crossed your path.

I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of him a month from now, and two months from now when he is healthy and strong, thanks to your kindness.


----------



## BCsMom (Apr 20, 2008)

The good news is that Parker did his first poop today. Nicely formed, no diarrhea, blood or mucous. We all applauded. 

The good news, and I'm not going to call it bad because it is good news, is that he was accepted into Golden rescue today. Sort of bittersweet, because we were really bonding with him and him to us, but we knew we had to make the right decision for what was best for him. Not for us, but for him. As someone had posted it would be hard to let him go, and I cried all the way up the interstate after the drop-off. His blue leash was in the laundry and that just set me off all over again.

We took pictures in the yard before we left, and babied him even more if that was possible. The volunteer that picked him up was awesome, hats off to you who rescue regularly, it takes a big heart and more to do what you do. SHe promised to keep in touch, I should hear back by next week with an update and will let you know what is happening to Parker. i already know that whoever gets to be his forever family will get the best dog, think of everything good in a Golden and he is it. Plus that paw! We will always think of him with his paw up ready for a long shake. 

Thanks for all that posted here with advice and support. We feel very honored to have been part of his journey to his real life, the life he should have had from the beginning. Thank you all again.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

BCsMom said:


> We feel very honored to have been part of his journey to his real life, the life he should have had from the beginning. Thank you all again.


Thank you - for seeing the wonderful soul behind the uncared for outer shell and the love held within those lovely eyes.

One person's trash is another person's treasure. I'm sure Parker is on his way to his wonderful new owner who will treasure him. thank you for enabling him to make the journey.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So glad Parker has a foster and that a Golden Rescue took him.
BLESS YOU FOR LOVING HIM AND CARING FOR HIM, BCs MOM!!!*
*YOU ROCK!!!!*


----------



## BCsMom (Apr 20, 2008)

*Update*

I wanted to update all of you who had given us advice and rooted for Parker. Parker was taken into rescue, and had the best of medical care and a foster mom who adored him. Unfortunately, he was pretty sick when they got him, and he passed away. He did however have 9 weeks in a home with lots of love and care, and we are grateful to GRR and his foster mom for all that they gave him. You can read his memorial here:
Gold Ribbon Rescue Adoptables

I just wanted to let you all know, and thank you again for the support and advice you gave us. Parker was such a lovely sweet soul.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bc'sMom*

BC's MOM

I am so very sorry to hear that Parker passed away, but at least he was loved and cared for by you and the wonderful Gold Ribbon Golden Retriever Rescue. Rest in Peace, Sweet Parker. What a BEAUTIFUL BOY!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I never read this post until today. Dont know how I missed it, but nonetheless I am so so saddened by his passing. He sounds like he was a truly special boy that was very loved ih his last few months here on earth. Thanks to all who helped him pass with dignity and love in his heart.


----------

